# Victoria's Secret for clothes?



## Cirean (Mar 16, 2006)

I must admit I'm not a big fan of their undergarments. But.... I have bought shoes and boots from them before and have been really happy with the quality.

I've seen some really cute clothes on their website, their bra tops especially. Does anyone buy clothes from them? What is their sizing like? Is it women's size small or is it juniors size small?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 16, 2006)

These are 2 of the tops I'm loving.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have bought clothes and shoes from them. The clothing depends I had bought some xs clothes because that it what I am that are way to small on the torso. And also I have bought a lot of clothes and have had to return because it doesn't look in real life as it did on the website. Some shirts fit normally but some are too small. The shoes I bought were great though. Very pretty.


----------



## Maja (Mar 16, 2006)

I never bought anything so I can't help you with that. But I like a lot of their clothes. I always go to VS site for sewing ideas. lol


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love their clothes!! I usually buy a small and I am about a sz 2-4. Some of their clothes are built smaller so you have to read the description and really take a good look at the photo given. They usually have really great sales around June or July. Last year I bought a ruched red halter for only $19 and a tunic tube top for less than that. The quality is good and well worth the $$ IMO.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 17, 2006)

i bought an awsome awsome jean skirt from there. im a 4-6, so i tend to go either xs/s.


----------



## Liz (Mar 17, 2006)

i've seen some of the stuff online and those are cute. but i've heard some of the stuff isn't good quality


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've bought some shirts, skirts and shoes from them and they have all fit me. I usually wear XS and their XS fits me fine as well. I have similar shirts as the 1st one in your picture and I like them a lot because they are 100% cotton. I also love their return policy. I bought pants once and they didn't fit and I sent them back with no problems.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 17, 2006)

I used to buy clothes from them more often in the past. Over the years, my body has changed into - er - voluptous and so a lot of their stuff runs tight on me. I can't wear any of their v-neck things because the v is too low. Certain things are nice. I used to get a lot of sundresses from them for vacation (and also Newport News) .

I would say - choose carefully. The only pain in the neck is returning it - if it doesn't fit or if you don't like it.


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

i know that i've sent several of their children to college on what i spend at vsc. i love their clothes more than their lingerie. my favs are christie fit pants, they just seem to love my body! i also have several suits that i've had for years and they still look great. they are like a one stop shop for me. underwear, tops, pants and shoes - even makeup. i haven't been disappointed yet!


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

isn't it great reija, they actually pay the return shipping! they send the return label with your order. you can't beat that!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 17, 2006)

I absolutely adore VS clothes--they make up most of my warddrobe. Jeans,skirts,all sorts of tops, shoes, sundresses--only I almost always have to buy stuff on Clearance.But so what. The clothes go to size 16 I believe, I'm a size 2 in their jeans and 4 in their pants(?); if you're trying somethng for the first time, I think a size bigger than you wear usually when you order is the best.I just can't reccomend these clothes,that are for adults,not teens,highly enough!


----------



## Becka (Mar 17, 2006)

I love VS clothes and bras! Quality is great, for the most part I wash VS clothes on delicate and hang dry, sometimes toss in the dryer for a few minutes after they're already dry, they last forever. In pants and tops I order a size larger, cardigans my regular size seems to fit.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 17, 2006)

i bought tops ones. but i was only able to use one of them. i am size 6-8, and bought small already, they were all too big. im still sad about it.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 18, 2006)

oh but i love their bikinis. not matter how little the bikini is (i mean how much skin it shows) it will always stick in place. and they have string triangle top bikinis with pads (for small boobie girl like me) and you cant even see that you are having pads. and the bikini stays on the body, it doesnt fall off or go somewhere else like other brands. so i only wear victoria's secret bikinis.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 18, 2006)

Newport New is also wonderful, it's true--runs slightly larger than Victoria's Secret and has an equally lovely selection,I think. (newportnews.com)


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 18, 2006)

I just bought a string bikini from them. Only $19 for the top and the bottoms!! Woo-hoo! I haven't recieved it yet but boy is that affordable!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep. I love them, too. The best bathrobe I ever owned was from VS...and their shoes..oh..yeah! I agree with everybody that their sizing seems to run a bit on the small size. I bought a coat, some pants, sweaters, etc...and yes, they do have an awesome return policy...but that's a hassle anyways.

I never had a problem with their quality and would say that for catalog clothing VS has, in fact, some of the better quality stuff ( at least what I ordered..the rest I can't say)....oh yeah..and try Newport News..they have some awesome shoes at N.N. and very inexpensive!!!


----------



## elljmz (Mar 19, 2006)

The quality of the clothes has gone way down in the past few years. I still like their underwear, bathing suits, like someone else said the Christie fit pants but for the most part the clothing is of poor quality. Ten years ago I bought a lot from their catalog but lately I've sent everything back.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 19, 2006)

I think I'll have to try a few items and see how it goes. But yesterday I noticed the front tire on the car is flat so I'm gonna have to hold off on buying any clothes until I find out how much that will cost :madno:

Thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've bought their clothes... most seem to run a little big. Not bad quality, but a tad pricey.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

i don't know that shop .. but i'm curios .. can someone give me a link for that shop?


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 20, 2006)

VICTORIASSECRET.COM and click on clothing.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 20, 2006)

After that, you can also click on Sales; then on either Clearance or Sales again. Clearance has some great, extremely reduced stuff! :satisfied:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

i heard their quality wasn't great, especially the bathingsuits! i heard that even XS bottoms fit saggy on the butt LOL


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

I heard that they were not that great!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lingerie :rocknroll2:

Clothes (like tops) lthumbsdown:

I haven't tried their shoes, but from what I see, they brands they have available are not that good.


----------

